# My Road Bike Died



## BSRU (12 Aug 2014)

My 2010 Specialized Secteur Comp was pronounced dead this morning.
Only 3 years old from new, a sale bike, with just 14,000 km ridden.

Getting ready for a long leisure ride this morning, noticed the back wheel was a bit wobbly.
Thought it was the quick release but no it was fine.
Thought it might be the cones had loosened but no.
Stuck in the work stand and eventually saw the drive side seat stay had completely broken at the point where it is joined to the chain stay.
Totally gutted.
Even worse I just received a brand new set of Mavic Ksyrium Equipes for it and was hoping to christen them today.
Since I am the original owner I have contacted Specialized UK as the frame has a lifetime warranty, now just waiting for a reply. Should be interesting as I noticed they do not make them anymore.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Aug 2014)

BSRU said:


> My 2010 Specialized Secteur Comp was pronounced dead this morning.
> Only 3 years old from new, a sale bike, with just 14,000 km ridden.
> 
> Getting ready for a long leisure ride this morning, noticed the back wheel was a bit wobbly.
> ...


----------



## AndyRM (12 Aug 2014)

A sad sight. Hopefully Specialized will honour the warranty with an equivalent frame or NOS.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Aug 2014)

Also, good job you found out when you did. Putting weight on that would probably have resulted in a nasty injury.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Aug 2014)

This could have ended badly!


----------



## Saluki (12 Aug 2014)

That could have been uncomfy had you not noticed it. Lets hope that Spesh honour their lifetime frame guarantee for you.


----------



## roadrash (12 Aug 2014)

if they dont then perhaps you could remind them (how many cyclist use this forum ) are awaiting the outcome, to see their customer service in action so to speak, obviously giving them the chance to honour the guarantee first .


----------



## confusedcyclist (12 Aug 2014)

yeah would be interesting to hear how you get on!


----------



## DooDah (12 Aug 2014)

Yeah, would be good to know the outcome, I know there is one on here who is always saying how Spesh frames are better due to the lifetime warranty, can't think who it is though


----------



## RWright (12 Aug 2014)

Time for a Venge or Roubaix!

I would also let them know I wanted Carbon Fiber this time, something that is a little more durable.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (12 Aug 2014)

I hope this is not an omen; I have what look like suspiciously similar cracks (?) on both sides of the seat stays in the same place, just above the drop outs on my Ribble. I'm hoping they are paint cracks...

Best of luck with Spesh BSRU.


----------



## BSRU (12 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> Time for a Venge or Roubaix!
> 
> I would also let them know I wanted Carbon Fiber this time, something that is a little more durable.


The Secteur Comp has carbon fibre seat stays.
If I'm lucky my Shand road bike will arrive very soon, made from steel.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2014)

not good.
Watching with interest what Spesh do.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2014)

As has been said, that could have caused a nasty injury if you hadn't noticed it!
Good luck with the life time guarantee.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Aug 2014)

Croley Hap !
Forgive me for asking but is the seat stay held onto the chainstay with a bolt ? It looks like it from the piccie and seems a bit of a daft way to do it as wouldn`t it reduce the area bearing the stress and create a weak point where it snapped ?


----------



## PaulSecteur (12 Aug 2014)

Do the right thing spesh...

Im 99% sure Im going to be getting a new Diverge, this could be a deciding factor!


----------



## CopperCyclist (12 Aug 2014)

Your bike looks amazingly clean, so I doubt very much it's an upkeep issue! I'm going to be optimistic and predict a good response from Specialized, based on an excellent response I had from Trek once in similar circumstances.


----------



## lesley_x (12 Aug 2014)

Jeeeeez I have a 2010 Spesh Secteur Comp too. Hope you get it sorted, and will be watching with interest what happens. Off to check my seat stays now


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Aug 2014)

you could always twitter and facebook a picture, that would get a response quickly.

these large company like good feedback over these channels from what I hear.

lets hope a large company like Specialized can feed something back into the industry that rewards them.

good luck.


----------



## Tynan (12 Aug 2014)

has to be a manufacturing fault and a clear case for the lifetime warranty, how on earth can they honourably not replace that?

I had a (steel) frame crack a few years ago and Condor replaced it no quibbles at all and admitted it was from a dodgy batch


----------



## arranandy (12 Aug 2014)

Spooky. The exact same happened on my bike this evening although I was 20 miles from home. My bike is an 8 year old Wilier Izoard. Must see if I've still got the original receipt


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2014)

i was told todat that B Twins have a lifetime w/nty on the frame & forks but i presume this only refers to original owner and the receipt


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> Time for a Venge or Roubaix!
> 
> I would also let them know I wanted Carbon Fiber this time, something that is a little more durable.


Yes, I have a Roubaix, and it's simply gorgeous, a nice bike! . Good luck with the warranty claim, @BSRU.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Aug 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Croley Hap !
> Forgive me for asking but is the seat stay held onto the chainstay with a bolt ? It looks like it from the piccie and seems a bit of a daft way to do it as wouldn`t it reduce the area bearing the stress and create a weak point where it snapped ?



I was wondering the same thing.

One reason would be to allow the fitting of a belt drive - you need a jointed frame because the belt is one piece.

I've seen belt drive bikes with a filleted joint further up the seat stay.


----------



## BSRU (13 Aug 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Croley Hap !
> Forgive me for asking but is the seat stay held onto the chainstay with a bolt ? It looks like it from the piccie and seems a bit of a daft way to do it as wouldn`t it reduce the area bearing the stress and create a weak point where it snapped ?


Yes it is held to the chainstay with a bolt. I think because the seat stay is carbon fibre but the chain stay is aluminium but I could be wrong.


----------



## BSRU (13 Aug 2014)

CopperCyclist said:


> Your bike looks amazingly clean, so I doubt very much it's an upkeep issue! I'm going to be optimistic and predict a good response from Specialized, based on an excellent response I had from Trek once in similar circumstances.


I never ride it in the rain, although have been caught out by the odd shower recently.


----------



## BSRU (13 Aug 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> you could always twitter and facebook a picture, that would get a response quickly.
> 
> these large company like good feedback over these channels from what I hear.
> 
> ...


Giving them a chance to sort it out the official way first.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Aug 2014)

BSRU said:


> Yes it is held to the chainstay with a bolt. I think because the seat stay is carbon fibre but the chain stay is aluminium but I could be wrong.


Looks to me like seat stay is carbon into an aluminium lug , anyway good luck with the warranty.


----------



## Globalti (13 Aug 2014)

It's aluminium and it has simply work-hardened with repeated stress cycles and snapped. Specialized will replace it FOC, don't worry. But do consider adding some extra and trading up to a Roubaix SL4, they're luvverly.


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Aug 2014)

BSRU said:


> Giving them a chance to sort it out the official way first.



plan B just in case the customer service isn't up to multinational standards........


----------



## TheJDog (13 Aug 2014)

Marin replaced my frame when it broke on the downtube (and the seat tube, and both chain stays - I'm not joking, as well as the downtube snapping in two at the headset, the BB didn't have an unbroken connection to the rest of the bike) with no quibbles whatsoever. However, to keep the warranty going, I had to pay Cycle Surgery to re-assemble it, which in retrospect I wish I hadn't bothered doing. I'm demoting my CAAD8 to commuter.


----------



## BSRU (13 Aug 2014)

As I expected Specialized customer services told me to take it to the nearest dealer, Hargroves. 
So dropped it off this afternoon now just waiting.
I know it will not be a completely cost free exercise as I have to pay for at least the shipping to Specialized.

On the plus side I paid for my Shand this afternoon so should have it on Friday


----------



## BSRU (13 Aug 2014)

Globalti said:


> It's aluminium and it has simply work-hardened with repeated stress cycles and snapped. Specialized will replace it FOC, don't worry. But do consider adding some extra and trading up to a Roubaix SL4, they're luvverly.


Will have to see if I'm given that option.


----------



## Soltydog (13 Aug 2014)

From my experience you'll find specialized very good. I had wheel issues on a tricross a few Years ago, & was told to return the wheel, I took cassette & tyre off as instructed & within a few days had a new wheel complete with new cassette, tyre & tube on, no questions asked hopefully you'll get a new frame soon.


----------



## PaulSecteur (13 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 3228076, member: 45"]Apparently Specialized are replacing the Secteur and Tricross with a hybrid of the two.[/QUOTE]

Its called the diverge. Looks interesting, if not a pretty bike. But with rack and guard mounts should be a very useful bike.


----------



## BSRU (20 Aug 2014)

An update:
Specialized have not even bothered to pick up the frame yet, so one week gone and they have done nothing at all.
Not a happy customer, if they do not pull their finger out my N+1 list will have any Specialized bikes removed.


----------



## Saluki (20 Aug 2014)

BSRU said:


> An update:
> Specialized have not even bothered to pick up the frame yet, so one week gone and they have done nothing at all.
> Not a happy customer, if they do not pull their finger out my N+1 list will have any Specialized bikes removed.


Give head office a call, or at least their UK HQ. Not good customer service on their part.


----------



## SamR (21 Aug 2014)

Be right back, checking my Roubaix for cracks... Wouldn't want it failing on me during one of my occasional good rides.


Globalti said:


> But do consider adding some extra and trading up to a Roubaix SL4, they're luvverly.


+1 on this. Roubaix SL4 or anything similar is very nice.

Keep us informed. This will be interesting.


----------



## Hop3y (21 Aug 2014)

I only ever get things sorted by talking to the big people when companies ignore you. This may help!


```
Mr Michael Sinyard    CEO
     
Email    mike.sinyard@specialized.com
Website    http://www.specialized.com
```


----------



## BSRU (21 Aug 2014)

Hop3y said:


> I only ever get things sorted by talking to the big people when companies ignore you. This may help!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Cheers that might come in handy if things don't start moving very soon.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2014)

When I had a frame under their crash replacement scheme it took them a couple of weeks to send the frame to the LBS, they didn't collect the old frame until after I had the new one.


----------



## BSRU (4 Sep 2014)

An update:
My LBS has received a new frame, not the same colour it's white/silver instead of black/white but no big deal.
I'm letting the LBS swap the parts as they make no money otherwise from it.
Hopefully should have it by the weekend.


----------



## BSRU (5 Sep 2014)

Final update*(not):*
Got my frame back today, will take some getting used to it being so white.
Need to speed a little time setting up the saddle/gears correctly and decide if I'm going to fit a new set of 105 5800 brake callipers I have lurking in my bike cupboard now or next year.


----------



## vernon (5 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> Final update:
> Got my frame back today, will take some getting used to it being so white.
> Need to speed a little time setting up the saddle/gears correctly and decide if I'm going to fit a new set of 105 5800 brake callipers I have lurking in my bike cupboard now or next year.
> 
> View attachment 55235



Shouldn't the bike stand clamp be placed around the seat post rather than the seat tube?


----------



## BSRU (5 Sep 2014)

A little disappointed to see it is a lower quality frame, A1 instead of E5 and no carbon seat stays apparently.

Specialized info on alu frames, A1 being the bog standard. and E5 the premium.
*A1*

gets the job done well; function is the focus
6000-series alloy
entry level
allows for butting of tubes and can be manipulated as needed
*M4*

takes ordinary to the extraordinary!
higher-grade 6000-series alloy
15% higher tensile strength than A1
allows more aggressive tube shaping and butting
better weight and ride quality
*M5/E5*

Now you've reached amazing!
custom-blend alloy
15% higher tensile-strength than M4
most aggressive butting
best weight and ride quality


----------



## BSRU (5 Sep 2014)

I've emailed Specialized UK customer services stating I am unhappy with an inferior replacement.


----------



## fossala (5 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> I've emailed Specialized UK customer services stating I am unhappy with an inferior replacement.


Good on you, fight against it.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Sep 2014)

White bikes, i have one and its been a chip/dent magnet from day one !


----------



## BSRU (8 Sep 2014)

Just received a reply from Specialized UK customer services trying to convince me a 2012 A1 aluminium frame with A1 seat stays is as good as a 2010 E5 aluminium frame with carbon fibre seat stays.
Their own website states A1 is their bog standard aluminium frame and E5 is their premium aluminium frame.

I again have to take the frame back to Hargroves to be returned to Specialized and this time they will actually give me some options instead of just sending me a lower quality frame, hopefully.


----------



## BSRU (8 Sep 2014)

Well my Specialized sadness has turned back into Specialized happiness.
Took "inferior" frame back to Hargroves, they already knew I was going to come and what the issue was.
Specialized had spoken to them earlier and that they are sending a Roubaix frame as a replacement. 
Also Specialized are paying for everything, including any new parts if needed.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2014)

All well that ends well...
Nice to see Specialized do the right thing.


----------



## lesley_x (9 Sep 2014)

Wouldn't mind my Secteur rear stay snapping if it's going to get replaced with a roubaix!!


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2014)

Excellent result.


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2014)

Picked up my new frame today, gobsmacked how good a frame I have been sent.
A 2012 Roubaix SL3 Pro, Fact 10r and it's black as well 

Got home, put the wheels on and weighed it, only 8kg

Now I am in the fortunate position of having two best bikes, the new Roubaix and my new SkinnyMalinky


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> Picked up my new frame today, gobsmacked how good a frame I have been sent.
> A 2012 Roubaix SL3 Pro, Fact 10r and it's black as well
> 
> Got home, put the wheels on and weighed it, only 8kg
> ...




nice one. Post some pics.


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> nice one. Post some pics.


Will do.


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2014)

Pictures please... Come on. I am waiting....



Have you taken some yet.....




Waiting........


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> Pictures please... Come on. I am waiting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No pictures yet not until I return home after work, didn't have time at lunch time.


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2014)

Here it is, just need to set it up correctly before going for a ride.


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2014)

Very nice. Now, just one problem, there is a carbuncle on the top of your seat post.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Sep 2014)

Reckon Specialized were watching this thread. If so good on them.

They did the right thing.


----------



## BSRU (19 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> Very nice. Now, just one problem, there is a carbuncle on the top of your seat post.


It's being replaced with another Brooks, a B17 Special. I have the perfect shaped derrière for B17's.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Sep 2014)

Lovely, matches your stand too. Perfect. Reckon I would rather a sore arse than the saddle


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2014)

Beautiful... well done Specialized ! 

Enjoy your rides.


----------



## Skipper (19 Sep 2014)

AndyRM said:


> A sad sight. Hopefully Specialized will honour the warranty with an equivalent frame or NOS.


I have a Claude Butler, and the frame on it cracked after just a year. Fortunately I managed to control the bike instead of falling in front of traffic! I complained to the bike retailer, and ended up with a complete new bike. I stripped the old one and sent the frame off (c.o. bike shop), and they sent a new bike back. Obviously cheaper than doing lots of rebuilding themselves. I therefore kept all of the old parts as spares, nearly a complete bike.


----------



## BSRU (19 Sep 2014)

Skipper said:


> I have a Claude Butler, and the frame on it cracked after just a year. Fortunately I managed to control the bike instead of falling in front of traffic! I complained to the bike retailer, and ended up with a complete new bike. I stripped the old one and sent the frame off (c.o. bike shop), and they sent a new bike back. Obviously cheaper than doing lots of rebuilding themselves. I therefore kept all of the old parts as spares, nearly a complete bike.


Maybe Claude Butler do not sell frames just complete bikes, so easier/cheaper to just ship a new bike.
I am more than satisfied with the frame, far better than I expected.


----------



## PaulSecteur (19 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> I am more than satisfied with the frame, far better than I expected.



Now that looks a like a good Roub!

Glad to see spesh came through in the end and have hopefully kept a happy customer. Also very considerate of them to send you one that matches your workstand.

Could you post you opinions of the bike once you have got used to it comparing it with your old Secteur?

Paul

PS - I took a phone call for you earlier, it was the 1930`s... they want their saddle back!


----------



## PaulSecteur (21 Sep 2014)

@BSRU 

Been out on it yet?

Opinions?


----------



## BSRU (22 Sep 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> @BSRU
> 
> Been out on it yet?
> 
> Opinions?


Not used it yet properly, just very short setup ride , family commitments over the weekend meant not enough free time.
I'll let you know once I get out for a proper ride.


----------



## BSRU (27 Sep 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> @BSRU
> 
> Been out on it yet?
> 
> Opinions?


Out for a short 32km ride this morning, out to try riding it up a nice 1.6km cat 4 climb.
Excellent ride, much better than on the old Secteur, felt easier on the flat, accelerates better and good going up the cat 4 climb(PB for me, despite the head wind).


----------

